# 69 GTO 400 distributor gear end play



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm rebuilding the distributor for My 69. How much end play should these distributors have? I have set my Chevrolet distributors at around .020 endplay with good results. This is my first Pontiac distributor. Also,. The Chevy's have a three tanged washer between the bottom of the distributor housing and the gear. The tangs face upward and engage in the bottom of the distributor housing. Are the Pontiacs supposed to have these as well? None of my Pontiacs have one? Thank you.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Haven't seen the tangs on Pontiac distributors. .020"--.060" will be fine on the end-play. As you know, the reference dot on the gear is there so you can install the gear back in the right clocked position.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Green.....Geeteeohh guy is right!...I always say that....the Pontiacs do not have the three prongs, the end play of 020 to 060 will be great...

The GM speck is even broader, 010 to .100 as I recall. When they get up high they get sloppy. Had a friends 64 Corvette that would not let the idle stay put. It hunted from 800 to 1000 Rpm’s. Pulled the distributor and checked the clearance up near .100. Shimmed it down to .015 and the idle became rock solid.

Use hardened steel shims amoroso sells them in a small pack, do not use just any washer. 

The small indent that geeteeoooh guy mentioned is supposed to index with the tip of the rotor. Before I take the gear off I always put a white dot on that indent just as an extra check to make sure I don’t forget it. It is black and barely noticeable, and have seen many put on wrong, as even the best of us can forget things when moving fast. 

Shim it if the end play is too much.


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Great,. Thanks Guys. Appreciate your assistance.


----------

